# Adorable photos of my little girl and her horse Citrus



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Some cute photos we took at the barn today.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww they're so adorable


----------



## DunAsYouWish (Apr 21, 2010)

Does my heart good to see a little girl and her horse. Beautiful pics!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you both. I love seeing the two of them together.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Aww, the last picture is so adorable!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I love that one too... they were giving eachother some kisses.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww .


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Waaay too precious!!


----------

